# Glossary of Metalworking Terms



## هانى شرف الدين (28 أغسطس 2007)

ملف يحتوى على جميع التعريفات الخاصة بتشكيل المعادن والمعالجة الحرارية​


----------



## سدير عدنان (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد النافع (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------

